# A quick message to the staff



## gudenau (Mar 4, 2015)

From what I saw of this website, I kinda figured the staff would have been kinda bad, but I was dead wrong. They may seem like they could be bad from some things they say, but every 'real' interaction I have had with them has been good. When I need a title changed, it gets changed within a day, when I PM them for questions they respond well.

In short I think the staff here do their job better than most places.


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (Mar 4, 2015)

I agree...very rare do they act out of line. I only see them deleting post of A - they are out of line...fighting etc or B - off topic...which is fair.


----------



## Costello (Mar 13, 2015)

we have the best staff on the entire Internet, anyone who says otherwise will be instantly banned. 

the staff selection process is simple: an existing mod suggests someone, the rest of the staff vote, if we reach a consensus, the suggested person becomes mod.


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Mar 13, 2015)

I think the staff here are good, too. I come from a dictatorship,  so this feels good not having to log on and hope I didn't get banned.


----------



## migles (Mar 13, 2015)

Costello said:


> we have the best staff on the entire Internet, anyone who says otherwise will be instantly banned.
> 
> the staff selection process is simple: an existing mod suggests someone, the rest of the staff vote, if we reach a consensus, the suggested person becomes mod.








wee need to talk.... i suggest migles to be a moderator, here is proof that i am staff.
and if you read my bar-code you will see that i have the higher rank in staff.

also, in case you are telling this is a fake ID, please check the trademark, that is the proof this card is legit.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 13, 2015)

*votes Potato*


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 13, 2015)

Except those nasty mag staffers, they're the worst.


----------



## bowser (Mar 13, 2015)

Guild was the worst. I don't see him around much these days, good riddance


----------



## Haloman800 (Mar 14, 2015)

>inb4 anyone who votes 'No' gets permabanned


----------



## p1ngpong (Mar 14, 2015)

Obviously OP has never dealt with me otherwise this would be an "I quit" thread.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 15, 2015)

Boo down with staff you suck.


----------



## KJ1 (Mar 15, 2015)

Yeah, the mods here are really very good and friendly.


----------



## Lucifer666 (Mar 15, 2015)

bowser said:


> Guild was the worst. I don't see him around much these days, good riddance


 
What're you talking about, Guildy is the reason I'm still on this site


----------



## Minox (Mar 15, 2015)

No tears I told myself, but    is a


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 15, 2015)

Minox said:


> No tears I told myself, but    is a


You meant to say :kind:, yes?


----------



## Black-Ice (Mar 16, 2015)

I came here expecting a rage thread.
I was disappointed.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Mar 16, 2015)

Couldn't resist voting potato!


----------



## gamesquest1 (Mar 16, 2015)

yeah you get a lot of "uuurgh gbatemp" comments on other forums, but i kinda like that it has its silly side, mods don't take themselves too seriously generally and silly threads aren't insta killed, sometimes silly threads are a good thing.....kind of, better than everything being too regimental like some sites where you dare disagree with a mod or question them on something and they act like you just slapped god with a kipper


----------



## gudenau (Mar 16, 2015)

TBH I was hing for potato!


----------

